# How long for your LTC?



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm curious how long people in other states are waiting for their LTC (or CCW)? I finished all my classes, paperwork, fingerprinting, etc. on Jan. 30th and didn't receive mine from Austin until the May 2nd. Rumor has it that the DPS was inundated with application at the end of 2015. Does your Ohio license take that long?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

mine only took couple weeks in Fairfield county


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

One week in Sandusky county for me. 3 months is ridiculous!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Does an Ohio license come from your state police or from the local sheriff? Ours has to clear through the state.

It seems like licensing in general is easier up there. I remember when I moved there in 2000, I was shocked that they issued my drivers license the same day I filled out the paperwork. Ours has always taken several weeks. They issue a temporary one until we receive the plastic one. It took Texas as long in 2010 when I moved home as it did in 1980 when I first got mine!!


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

In Lake County I set up an appointment in less than a week and got my orginal ccw in three days after that. The renewals were generated on the spot. Sheriff Dunlop must be a 2nd amendment supporter. He approved my nfa application for a suppressor in less than two weeks. Understand a ccw in Cuyohga county can take upwards of six months. I'd estimate at least half the people in the ccw waiting room in Lake are people from Cleveland area who don't want to put up with the wait and hassles.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW it took me over three years in NY and a couple thousand dollars to get a ccw when I lived in Buffalo.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

1 week in Medina County.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

A couple weeks through Madison County with no appointment to process.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We have a great Sheriff in Fairfield Co that is pro CCW. 
Was only a week or two as far as I remember.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Waited 3 weeks for my appointment at the sheriff's office and they mailed it to me a week later.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Ohio has a provision written into it's law that requires you be issued a license within 45 days. We have somewhat plain language regarding the CHL laws thanks to the Buckeye Firearms Association's hard work on the subject.

The part you are interested in is covered here: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.125


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Buckeye Dan,

We have one that gives the DPS 60 days on a new license and 45 days on a renewal. Of course, by my personal experience, we can all see just how effective that statute was.......


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Longhorn,

That may be because many times when they write laws with demands in them to the bureaucracy, there is no penalty or consequences written along with them. They make a bold statement that something must be done in 45 days but do not specify or else X fines will occur or X sentence will be imposed. It creates a pathway for you to fight the process but not a pathway to punish anyone for doing it wrong. *sigh*

I am sorry it took you so long to get your license but on a positive note, if they were inundated with applications that is a good thing and a pretty reasonable excuse for not doing it in a timely manner.

Here is a thought for the day...Can you imagine what kind of political message it would send if every legal gun owner in the US applied for a CHL? Back in the early days when there 30-40k of us in Ohio it didn't represent anything except for predominately white males and a few business owners that carry a lot of cash. Even when there were 60-70k of us it only represented the same thing.

Today there is nearly half a million of us in Ohio and it represents every aspect of of the demographics. I've been an instructor for several years and have personally seen every sex, race, religion, sexual orientation and even political orientation represented in my classes. When that diverse of a sampling of people all share the same special interest, our politicians start thinking twice before they alienate their constituents when making 2A decisions.

So if you are a gun owner and have been on the fence about getting your license and especially if you are a minority race or a female, go get your license even if you never intend to carry. Let's make our special interest group as big and diverse as it can be. I'd like to see every state's systems inundated with applications. It would be nice to make "shall not be infringed" mean something again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Well said buckeye Dan.

Also, for those living in a county that may be extremely busy with applicants and that has a reputation of a slow turn around process, check with your immediate surrounding counties as far as their turn around time. It may be faster. 
As far as I remember( correct me if I'm wrong on this BD, it's been a long time and things may have changed) It is legal to get your CCP from am adjoining county to where you live.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Well said buckeye Dan.
> 
> Also, for those living in a county that may be extremely busy with applicants and that has a reputation of a slow turn around process, check with your immediate surrounding counties as far as their turn around time. It may be faster.
> As far as I remember( correct me if I'm wrong on this BD, it's been a long time and things may have changed) It is legal to get your CCP from am adjoining county to where you live.


Yes, you can apply in any county that borders the county you reside in.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Renewed last Fall in Medina County. Waited Eleven days for my interview and received my renewal within 15 days. Be sure to renew with enough time for your current permit to overlap the new renewal print time as you are illegal while waiting for your renewal if your current expires.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Renewed in Portage,, inside 2 weeks.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Apparently, our DPS has gotten caught up and it's around 30 days now according to new applicants.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Renewed in 2013 at the height of the post Sandy Hook hysteria. Cuyahoga wasn't even setting appointments for new applicants or renewals inside of 6 months.

Called Geauga and had an appointment the following Monday, and my permit 2 days later.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

3 days..Montgomery County. They put the turnaround in the local paper now it's 2 weeks. ..lol


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

6 weeks in Franklin Co.


----------

